# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Бильбо

## Lapo4ka1303

Игра Бильбо - это романтичная аркада в жанре бизнес-игр. Вы попробуете свои силы в ресторанном бизнесе. Нужно быстро наладить работу маленького кафе, чтобы хомячек по имени Бильбо смог воплотить в реальность мечту своей жизни. Бильбо уже давно и безнадежно влюблен в дочь известного ресторанного магната. И ее папаша выдвинул одно условие: будущий зять должен быть состоятельным профессиональным кулинаром. А научиться секретам подобного ремесла очень непросто - вам вместе с Бильбо придется все постигать на практике. Нужно сделать так, чтобы у этой истории любви был счастливый конец.
    Только вы в состоянии помочь Бильбо повести свою избранницу под венец. В игре Бильбо придется освоить самые разные навыки: вместе с хомяком вы поработаете официантом в четырех странах мира, где будет нужно лепить пельмени и делать фаршированные блинчики, готовить коктейли, а так же следить за чистотой в ресторане.

Скриншоты:





Скачать игру:   http://letitbit.net/download/2385.e2...s_905.rar.html

----------

